# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Những điểm đến lý tưởng không thế bỏ qua khi đến Pháp!!!

## 2wheeltours

Bạn dự định đi du lịch Pháp? Thủ đô Paris chính là điểm đến lý tường cho bạn và gia đình trong kì nghỉ này? 
Với chiếc xe máy paris của 2 Wheel Tours bạn có thể cùng một nửa của mình tham quan Paris hoa  lệ hoặc cùng nhóm bạn khám phá Paris theo cách riêng của mình.
Thử một lần tự khám phá Paris, len lỏi qua những ngóc ngách của Paris mà  bạn sẽ khó có cơ hội nếu đi cùng đoàn bằng những phương tiện công cộng  hay những chiếc xe du lịch cỡ bự. Còn gì tuyệt vời bằng việc lang thang  tại thành phố được cho là lãng mạn nhất thế giới mà chỉ riêng 2 người  trên chiếc xe vespa paris. 

 Bạn băn khoăn làm sao mình có thể xoay sở tại 1 thành phố lớn mà lần đầu  tiên đặt chân đến? Thuê xe máy vespa của 2 Wheel Tours có thể giải  quyết được được lo lắng này cho bạn mà vẫn khiến chuyến du lịch của bạn  hoàn hảo theo cách bạn muốn. Dịch vụ của 2 Wheel Tours bao gồm các tour  có hướng dẫn hoặc tự lái, xe máy paris có gắn hệ thống GPS hướng dẫn  đường cho các bạn. Chúng tôi cung cấp và lấy lại Vespa paris tại khách  sạn của bạn hoặc bất kì địa điểm nào miễn là trong trung tâm Paris.
Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà bạn không đăng kí đặt chỗ trước tại http://vn.2-wheeltours.com bắt đầu chuyến du lịch này ? 
Tham quan Paris trong 1 vài ngày
Điểm qua những cái tên làm nên một Paris lãng mạn thơ mộng và lung linh:  Đại lộ Chaps Elysees - Khải Hoàn Môn - Tháp Eifel - Quần thể kiến trúc  Invalides - Quảng trường Vendome - Nhà thờ Đức Bà - Nhà hát Quốc Gia  Paris Opera Garnier - Nhà hát Abesses - Đồi Montmatre - Cung điện Versailles.

----------

